# Tamron 150-600 G2



## coastalconn (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow, kudos to Tamron, the new updated lens looks very impressive.  Some things I have noticed from the press release..
Updated optics with 3 LD elements
MFD is now closer to 7 feet for 1:3.9 Mag
Metal body
USB dock
3 VC modes with 4.5 stops claim
Better weather resistance
Flourine coating on front element
Faster AF 
Better MTF at 600mm
"E" diaphragm for Nikon
$1399
They also introduced new TC 1.4 and 2x not sure why you would want to use them with this lens though..
TAMRON | SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD G2

This might be the new king of the xxx-xxx lenses.  Can't wait to see some tests.  I got some pretty amazing images with the first version and would love to compare IQ to the big primes..


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow, get that new Tamron .. borrow mine .. compare them, then accidentally send me the newer version back.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow.. talk about perfect timing.  I've got some money coming in that was somewhat unexpected, so I was looking at getting a 150-600mm.  So it looks like I'll be picking up a new G2 as soon as they are in stock I guess.

Don't think I'll need the TC's though... lol.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 1, 2016)

crap i really need to dump my 150-600 before this comes out and kills the market on them even further.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 1, 2016)

Braineack said:


> crap i really need to dump my 150-600 before this comes out and kills the market on them even further.


I'll give you $250 for yours


----------



## goooner (Sep 1, 2016)

Great news, that makes my choice easier when I invest at the start of next year.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 1, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > crap i really need to dump my 150-600 before this comes out and kills the market on them even further.
> ...



He needs $2250 for it.  Which, is quite a bargain.  It is a one of a kind lens.  It has after all, been bedazzled.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 1, 2016)

cat hair is free.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 1, 2016)

Braineack said:


> cat hair is free.



When you put it on ebay maybe just say that it's "free weatherproofing".


----------



## weepete (Sep 1, 2016)

Very interesting. Looks like I may have to add an upgrade to my lens wishlist if it holds out to be as sharp as it initially seems.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 1, 2016)

A very very smart move. If this lens beats out the Sigma Sport and Nikon 200-500 by obvious margins, then I guess we might see a second revision from both Sigma and Nikon as well.

Only going by their full size images which they provided at the bottom of their page, it seems like sharpness isn't hugely going up.

I'm betting with the new elements, redesign, and reduced CA's claimed, there'll be a very slight push in sharpness to edge out competition (pretty important), but I think the focus was to edge out the competition in every other category (price-performance, focus accuracy, focus speed, weight, additional useful features). I can only imagine that Tamron is rebranding a little bit, very similar to Sigma, and I bet they'll bring out a higher-tier 150-600 like Sigma has.

edit: Wide open performance at f6.3 at 600mm edging out f8 on the older stuff would be pretty sweet.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 1, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> Wow, kudos to Tamron, the new updated lens looks very impressive.  Some things I have noticed from the press release..
> Updated optics with 3 LD elements
> MFD is now closer to 7 feet for 1:3.9 Mag
> Metal body
> ...



Hmmm, maybe just the thing to get my juices flowing again.  Shooting at F7.1 - F9 finally got old.  Some dude on the East Coast kinda ruined it for me .   For some reason, I felt I had learned and earned and suffered enough to get an F4 lens or better (skip earned).


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 2, 2016)

I just Sold my Sigma 150-600mm C yesterday,next.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 2, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> I just Sold my Sigma 150-600mm C yesterday,next.



Why?


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 2, 2016)

Plans for something else.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 2, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Plans for something else.



So what does the post have to do with the Tamron?


----------



## Peeb (Sep 2, 2016)

Want


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 2, 2016)

The only thing that I do not like about the current Tamron is shooting at f/8.  Luckily my camera bodies don't have an issue with that.

I see quite a reduction in detail at f/6.3, so I always shoot it at f/8.  Though it is nicer than the Sigma 150-500 Bigma I had.

I've had a 300/4 and 400/5.6 and a 500 Reflex and I figured unless I put a ton of $$$ it's not going to get much better.  I figured I'll upgrade my lens after I buy a kayak (which isn't going to happen any time soon).


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> The only thing that I do not like about the current Tamron is shooting at f/8.  Luckily my camera bodies don't have an issue with that.
> 
> I see quite a reduction in detail at f/6.3, so I always shoot it at f/8.  Though it is nicer than the Sigma 150-500 Bigma I had.
> 
> I've had a 300/4 and 400/5.6 and a 500 Reflex and I figured unless I put a ton of $$$ it's not going to get much better.  I figured I'll upgrade my lens after I buy a kayak (which isn't going to happen any time soon).




you have to shoot at f8 ?
I'm shooting at f5.6 with my twenty year old 100-400  ... seems good enough.   But then I'm also shooting with an old camera so what do I know



Untitled by PhotosCW, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 2, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that I do not like about the current Tamron is shooting at f/8.  Luckily my camera bodies don't have an issue with that.
> ...


I had a 400/5.6 and I shot at 5.6.
But the Tamron, B(S)igma, etc are all their sharpest at f/8 throughout the range.  Noticeably sharper.


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



I only go to f6.3 when I need more "DOF"
maybe I should try the smaller apertures  ... or ditch the 20 year old lens (even though the pics seem OK)  and go modern


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 2, 2016)

PaulWog said:


> Only going by their full size images which they provided at the bottom of their page, it seems like sharpness isn't hugely going up.


Hard to tell. ISO 1250 in the Lion, looks like it was taken with a Canon 
If they had only hired me for there sample pics...m



DarkShadow said:


> I just Sold my Sigma 150-600mm C yesterday,next.


What are you switching to Dave?



beagle100 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > beagle100 said:
> ...


Don't see much feather detail in your pic 
I cheated and went to your Flickr page, saw you shoot your birds at mostly F7.1 and occasionally f6.3 and F8....


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 2, 2016)

If only there were a next-generation breakthrough f5.6 constant zooms that reach 800mm, at a weight of 2kg or less, and a price of $2000 or less.

Orrr.....

Affordable primes in the 500, 600, and 800mm categories at f5.6 or f4.

Another Tamron 150-600 with improvements is a great step in the right direction though


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 3, 2016)

I want something f/4 so I am looking at the Nikon 300mm f/4 E PF ED VR. I won't have the reach I am use to like with the 150-600  but  will enjoy the lighter weight especially with my health issues. I think the Tamron and sigma give a lot of bang for the buck and they are sharp with out a doubt with a good copy but to me living in f/8 all the time kinda of sucks especially walking around in dimly light wooded areas.JMHO.

This New Tamron looks good though on paper but still f in and 8 in again.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 3, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> I want something f/4 so I am looking at the Nikon 300mm f/4 E PF ED VR. I won't have the reach I am use to like with the 150-600  but  will enjoy the lighter weight especially with my health issues. I think the Tamron and sigma give a lot of bang for the buck and they are sharp with out a doubt with a good copy but to me living in f/8 all the time kinda of sucks especially walking around in dimly light wooded areas.JMHO.
> 
> This New Tamron looks good though on paper but still f in and 8 in again.


Have you thought of getting a d600 to improve low light performance?   I went from the d7000 to d600 and was blown away by its low light ability.  The f/8 doesn't bug me much due to full frame ability.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 3, 2016)

The D7200 is real good at high Iso with a far superior  focusing  then a D600 and focuses real well in very low light for my night shooting. If I was going to go full frame I rather have the D750 for wildlife shooting. That being said I rather have the lighter weight glass,better consistency with bokeh or should be anyways and know I can shoot at a  constant f/4 and use an optional TC if needed with the 300 PF VR. I have read some problems with the VR but supposedly a firmware update  has corrected this. Its an expensive piece of glass so going to sit tight a bit to see if anything else pops up that might be a better option that don't cost more then my car or weight 8 pounds.


----------



## ruifo (Sep 3, 2016)

Some specs compared


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 4, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> PaulWog said:
> 
> 
> > Only going by their full size images which they provided at the bottom of their page, it seems like sharpness isn't hugely going up.
> ...



like I said, it's about  the  DOF

I'll even go to f4.5 ...  or even f4......   crazy!


----------



## DMammoser (Sep 5, 2016)

I've had the original version of this lens since it first came out and love it and use it all the time and YES it is sharp at 600mm and wide open when used properly. Here is a thread from another forum that I wrote with sample images-
NatureScapes.net Forums • View topic - Sharp at all Focal Lengths - Tamron 150-600mm Di VC PZD Lens

Still, I can't wait to try out this new version. The closer focus distance and the Arca Swiss mount lens collar foot are things REAL photographers need.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 5, 2016)

DMammoser said:


> I've had the original version of this lens since it first came out and love it and use it all the time and YES it is sharp at 600mm and wide open when used properly. Here is a thread from another forum that I wrote with sample images-
> NatureScapes.net Forums • View topic - Sharp at all Focal Lengths - Tamron 150-600mm Di VC PZD Lens
> 
> Still, I can't wait to try out this new version. The closer focus distance and the Arca Swiss mount lens collar foot are things REAL photographers need.



"Sharp" is very subjective.

Everyone uses that word to describe every lens they own.


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 29, 2016)

Well, ladies and gentlemen It's officially available at Adorama. In stock and ready to ship. Anyone order one?  Tamron USA on FB has a goofy un-boxing video..


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 29, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> Well, ladies and gentlemen It's officially available at Adorama. In stock and ready to ship. Anyone order one?  Tamron USA on FB has a goofy un-boxing video..


We'd all thought you'd get the first copy of it.


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 29, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, ladies and gentlemen It's officially available at Adorama. In stock and ready to ship. Anyone order one?  Tamron USA on FB has a goofy un-boxing video..
> ...


Me too, but apparently not...


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 29, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > coastalconn said:
> ...


The tamron rep didn't personally deliver one to your house?  Are those guys slipping or what?

Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 29, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> I want something f/4 so I am looking at the Nikon 300mm f/4 E PF ED VR. I won't have the reach I am use to like with the 150-600  but  will enjoy the lighter weight especially with my health issues. I think the Tamron and sigma give a lot of bang for the buck and they are sharp with out a doubt with a good copy but to me living in f/8 all the time kinda of sucks especially walking around in dimly light wooded areas.JMHO.
> 
> This New Tamron looks good though on paper but still f in and 8 in again.



I'd be interested in hearing your experiences with this lens - especially with teleconverters attached.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Sep 29, 2016)

I have the original version that I still occasionally use, but I wouldn't say it's very sharp or that great overall. I have taken some photos I do really like with it, but there's a reason it stays in the bag 99% of the time. I'm mostly a landscape guy (though I do enjoy wildlife if I can find something interesting), and the original version SUCKS at resolving detail at a distance. Granted, I know that it's a ~$1k 600mm lens, but even at 4-500 where I typically shoot, it's not great. Was it amazing for the time that it was first released? Yes, but hopefully this updated version has some big improvements. Tamron has some amazing lenses released recently (the 15-30 is just incredible), so I expect this lens will perform quite well.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 29, 2016)

The addition of the dock was a smart move for future updates or calibration something sigma did straight away.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 29, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > I want something f/4 so I am looking at the Nikon 300mm f/4 E PF ED VR. I won't have the reach I am use to like with the 150-600  but  will enjoy the lighter weight especially with my health issues. I think the Tamron and sigma give a lot of bang for the buck and they are sharp with out a doubt with a good copy but to me living in f/8 all the time kinda of sucks especially walking around in dimly light wooded areas.JMHO.
> ...


I actually went with the AF-S 300mm f/4 D IS ED No VR but have not had a chance to use it from right hand injury.Next week hopefully by the weekend. I will make sure I like it before looking for a Nikon TC14 telly.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## mckownphotography (Sep 29, 2016)

I have the original model and it's a great lens .. no doubt the new model is just as awesome


----------

